# I have three for you guys :)



## Rykel (Aug 22, 2007)

[/img]
















[/img]








The second guy has alot of black spots him..hope you guys can help ..thanks


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

1. Melanochromis auratus
2. Gold Peacock (man made hybrid)
3. OB Peacock (man made hybrid)


----------



## igetbombed1977 (Feb 5, 2007)

I agree on all 3. The "gold peacock" I have seen call Dragon's blood or firefish. Looks to be a female - but too soon to tell.


----------



## bac3492 (Jul 25, 2008)

the first is definitely a male melanochromis auratus

The second and third i agree are hybrids


----------

